# Wiring Quesion



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

On my next boat I plan on using my current trolling motor which is a 24 volts MK. So, I know I gotta wire them is series. My question is. How will I be able to run my bilge pump and navigation lights (12v)? I will be able to right?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, just wire the 12v stuff to one battery as normal. 

Only the trolling motor will be 24v if you connect to both batteries as usual. 

-T


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

but if they are in series, won't everything coming from the batteries be 24v?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Make sense?


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

thx guys.
visual helped alot...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You Could use a little Gel cell for the Bilge Pump and Nav Lights ...


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Make sense?



Correct [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Make sense?



We do this all the time for hydraulic suspensions in cars. 
The front pump usually goes anywhere from 72 volts to 96 volts, while the back pumps go at 48 volts. 
Then the switch box goes at 24 volts.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

> The front pump usually goes anywhere from 72 volts to 96 volts, while the back pumps go at 48 volts.
> Then the switch box goes at 24 volts.


Brett, we'd like to see a diagram of this setup. 

Kemo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you know how many little boxes I'd have to draw and label?    

Still, it's just a continuation of the existing drawing of batteries wired in series.

1 battery is 12v
2 batteries is 24v
3 batteries is 36v
4 batteries is 48v
5 is 60v
6 is 72v
7 is 84v
8 12v batteries in series produces 96v

Man, good thing thats in a car, that'd be a lot of ballast in a small boat.
But you'd be able to run an air conditioner for awhile... ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Do you know how many little boxes I'd have to draw and label?
> 
> Still, it's just a continuation of the existing drawing of batteries wired in series.
> 
> ...



Yeah, and we sometimes run 8 batteries at 76 volts putting 2 batteries on reserve.


----------

